# Psalm 71



## jaybird0827 (Oct 2, 2006)

> This psalm was probably penned on the occasion of Absalom's rebellion, as Psalm 3rd, 42nd, 43rd; or of Sheba's conspiracy, 2 Sam. 20. It contains, (1.) David's firm confidence in God, encouraged by manifold experiences of his gracious kindness, ver. 1, 3, 5-7. (2.) His fervent prayers that he might never be ashamed, but might be delivered; might find rest in God; might have constant matter of new praises and thanksgivings afforded him; might not be forsaken of God in his old age; and might have his numerous, powerful, and crafty enemies, confounded with shame and perplexity, ver. 1-13, 18. (3.) His confident and joyful expectations of God's further kindness, particularly that God would never forsake, but revive him; that he would increase his honour and comfort, and put his enemies to shame: Along with which he resolves, with admiring rapture, to extol God's righteousness and salvation, and his new-covenant relation to himself, and to Israel, ver. 14-24.
> 
> While I sing, let me be affected with my troubles. Let me never stagger at the promise through unbelief, but be strong in the faith, giving glory to God.
> [align=center]John Brown of Haddington[/align]






Psalm 71:1-8

Tune: St. Columba - attached


1 O Lord, my hope and confidence
is plac'd in thee alone;
Then let thy servant never be
put to confusion.

2 And let me, in thy righteousness,
from thee deliv'rance have;
Cause me escape, incline thine ear
unto me, and me save.

3 Be thou my dwelling-rock, to which
I ever may resort:
Thou gav'st commandment me to save,
for thou'rt my rock and fort.

4 Free me, my God, from wicked hands,
hands cruel and unjust:
5 For thou, O Lord God, art my hope,
and from my youth my trust.

6 Thou from the womb didst hold me up;
thou art the same that me
Out of my mother's bowels took;
I ever will praise thee.

7 To many I a wonder am;
but thou'rt my refuge strong.
8 Fill'd let my mouth be with thy praise
and honour all day long.


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Psalm 71:9-13*




Psalm 71:9-13

Tune: Walsall - attached


9 O do not cast me off, when as
old age doth overtake me;
And when my strength decayed is,
then do not thou forsake me.

10 For those that are mine enemies
against me speak with hate;
And they together counsel take
that for my soul lay wait.

11 They said, God leaves him; him pursue
and take: none will him save.
12 Be thou not far from me, my God:
thy speedy help I crave.

13 Confound, consume them, that unto
my soul are enemies:
Cloth'd be they with reproach and shame
that do my hurt devise.


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Psalm 71:14-19*




Psalm 71:14-19

Tune: Wetherby - attached


14 But I with expectation
will hope continually;
And yet with praises more and more
I will thee magnify.

15 Thy justice and salvation
my mouth abroad shall show,
Ev'n all the day; for I thereof
the numbers do not know.

16 And I will constantly go on
in strength of God the Lord;
And thine own righteousness, ev'n thine
alone, I will record.

17 For even from my youth, O God,
by thee I have been taught;
And hitherto I have declar'd
the wonders thou hast wrought.

18 And now, Lord, leave me not, when I
old and gray-headed grow:
Till to this age thy strength and pow'r
to all to come I show.

19 And thy most perfect righteousness
O Lord, is very high,
Who hast so great things done: O God,
who is like unto thee?


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Psalm 71:20-24*




Psalm 71:20-24

Tune: Bristol - attached


20 Thou, Lord, who great adversities,
and sore, to me didst show,
Shalt quicken, and bring me again
from depths of earth below.

21 My greatness and my pow'r thou wilt
increase, and far extend:
On ev'ry side against all grief
thou wilt me comfort send.

22 Thee, ev'n thy truth, I'll also praise,
my God, with psaltery:
Thou Holy One of Israel,
with harp I'll sing to thee.

23 My lips shall much rejoice in thee,
when I thy praises sound;
My soul, which thou redeemed hast,
in joy shall much abound.

24 My tongue thy justice shall proclaim,
continuing all day long;
For they confounded are, and sham'd,
that seek to do me wrong.


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------

